# Cheap Ammo



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Spent some time looking for ammo yesterday. I think I found some good sources. Let me know if you know of anything cheaper, it will be a good resource.

Trumark has some good values on their bulk ammo page:
http://www.slingshots.com/html/slingshot_bulk_ammunition.html
1#/168 1/2 glass 4.63
1#/208 5/16 steel 3.84
1#/128 3/8 steel 3.88

best price on 5/8 steel (1#/100 5/8 steel 2.73)
http://www.craigballsales.com/product.php?productid=375&cat=28&page=1

best price on 5/8(14mm) glass marbles (2.99 for 2#)
http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/14mm-iridescent-clear-decor-round-glass-marbles-729434/

BEST STEEL BALLS (1/4-1" in 1/8" increments)
https://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?id=1421&step=2&top_cat=197
Carbon Steel Balls - Alloy 1018- 0.25" 1018 Carbon Steel Balls (Grade 1000) Bag of 250 $2.26 3.93
Carbon Steel Balls - Alloy 1018- 0.375" 1018 Carbon Steel Balls (Grade 1000) Bag of 250 $7.44 3.84
Carbon Steel Balls - Alloy 1018- 0.5" 1018 Carbon Steel Balls (Grade 1000) Bag of 100 $7.06 3.82
Carbon Steel Balls - Alloy 1018- 0.75" 1018 Carbon Steel Balls (Grade 1000) Bag of 50 $11.92 3.82
Carbon Steel Balls - Alloy 1018- 0.875" 1018 Carbon Steel Balls (Grade 1000) Bag of 25 $13.62 5.45
Carbon Steel Balls - Alloy 1018- 1" 1018 Carbon Steel Balls (Grade 1000) Bag of 25 $17.00 4.25

BEST LEAD BALLS:
Track of the Wolf:
http://www.trackofthewolf.com/List/Item.aspx/127/1

Cheaper Than Dirt (better for 3/8 and 1/2" lead)
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/Search.aspx?site=All+Products&num=15&q=lead+ball&fgb=t


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

thanks for the info stu :wave:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for this.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

royal steel ball in sterling Illinois has them for $1.50/lb. 25 lb minimum order. Best $


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

royalsteelball.com is where i get mine. last i bought was about 4 months ago for 1.50 per pound. any size. key is its a 25 pound min. order. i'll pay it all day long. ask for marty.

sorry i didn't see yours treefork


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

I checked royalsteelball.com first, but I couldn't find any pricing online. Is there a link, or do you have to call? That's a heck of a price either way. Can you mix and match sizes in an order? (ie 25# of one ball or any combination of balls adding up to 25#)


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

treefork said:


> royal steel ball in sterling Illinois has them for $1.50/lb. 25 lb minimum order. Best $





primitive power slingshot said:


> royalsteelball.com is where i get mine. last i bought was about 4 months ago for 1.50 per pound. any size. key is its a 25 pound min. order. i'll pay it all day long. ask for marty.
> 
> sorry i didn't see yours treefork


Does that include shipping?


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

My recent ammo shopping spree came up with these options that might be more suited to non-USA buyers:

3/8" steel (UK based - fast to ship, yet to arrive) http://www.ebay.com/itm/200584916848? (6.7c each landed)

1/4" steel (China based - fast free shipping and delivery) http://www.ebay.com/itm/281097317862? (3.7c each landed)

8mm steel (HK Based - fast free shipping and delivery) http://www.ebay.com/itm/181008106856? (4.2c each landed)

I see that the last one has had the price bumped up massively! Maybe they discovered that free shipping wasn't a great idea 

Any better options out there for small volumes and international delivery?


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

flipgun said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > royal steel ball in sterling Illinois has them for $1.50/lb. 25 lb minimum order. Best $
> ...


Royal steel ball is the cheapest I have found.

That $1.50 does not include shipping, they ship via UPS only.

I have placed two orders with them in the past and both times the cost of ammo plus shipping came to about(roughly) 2.70 per #. Of course this could vary a little, depending on where you are located, and maybe on the amount you order.

the only catch is the 25# min. order. I don't know if they will mix and match. And, you must call, the number is on their web site.

simple shot has good prices on ammo in smaller quantities.


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

true on the shipping. its seperate. but i have placed 100 pound orders of six different sizes and had them pack them in seperate boxes


----------



## Stonepark (Mar 24, 2011)

I use revolve bearings on eBay, 3000 pack of 10 mm for 45.01 pounds inc postage


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Found a new source for glass if you don't care for 9/16" clear marbles:

http://www.mcgillswarehouse.com/25mm 2.49/# (20/#) many colors and styles available
http://www.mcgillswarehouse.com/16mm-2 2.49/# (75/#) many colors and styles available
Same site also has 11mm and 2"/25mm marbles at the same price per pound ($2.49)

Updated the original post with some new information. Thanks for the pointers.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Can' figure out how to change the original post, so here goes:

Spent some time looking for ammo yesterday. I think I found some good sources. Let me know if you know of anything cheaper, it will be a good resource.

Trumark has some good values on their bulk ammo page:
http://www.slingshots.com/html/slingshot_bulk_ammunition.html
1#/168 1/2 glass 4.63
1#/208 5/16 steel 3.84
1#/128 3/8 steel 3.88

GLASS:
best price on 9/16" (14mm) glass marbles (2.99 for 2#)
http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/14mm-iridescent-clear-decor-round-glass-marbles-729434/

Found a new source for glass if you don't care for 9/16" clear marbles:
http://www.mcgillswarehouse.com/25mm 2.49/# (20/#) many colors and styles available
http://www.mcgillswarehouse.com/16mm-2 2.49/# (75/#) many colors and styles available
Same site also has 11mm and 2"/25mm marbles at the same price per pound ($2.49)

BEST STEEL BALLS (1/4-1" in 1/8" increments)
https://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?id=1421&step=2&top_cat=197
Carbon Steel Balls - Alloy 1018- 0.25" 1018 Carbon Steel Balls (Grade 1000) Bag of 250 $2.26 3.93
Carbon Steel Balls - Alloy 1018- 0.375" 1018 Carbon Steel Balls (Grade 1000) Bag of 250 $7.44 3.84
Carbon Steel Balls - Alloy 1018- 0.5" 1018 Carbon Steel Balls (Grade 1000) Bag of 100 $7.06 3.82
Carbon Steel Balls - Alloy 1018- 0.75" 1018 Carbon Steel Balls (Grade 1000) Bag of 50 $11.92 3.82
Carbon Steel Balls - Alloy 1018- 0.875" 1018 Carbon Steel Balls (Grade 1000) Bag of 25 $13.62 5.45
Carbon Steel Balls - Alloy 1018- 1" 1018 Carbon Steel Balls (Grade 1000) Bag of 25 $17.00 4.25

best price on 5/8 steel (1#/100 5/8 steel 2.73)
http://www.craigballsales.com/product.php?productid=375&cat=28&page=1

Royal Steel Ball has even better prices, but you have to order by phone and buy at least 25 pounds.
http://www.royalsteelballusa.com/

BEST LEAD BALLS:
Track of the Wolf:
http://www.trackofthewolf.com/List/Item.aspx/127/1

Cheaper Than Dirt (better for 3/8 and 1/2" lead)
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/Search.aspx?site=All+Products&num=15&q=lead+ball&fgb=t

TUNGSTEN: (check Amazon & eBay first, but these prices seem competitvie with what I saw there)
http://www.tungsten-spheres.com/inventory.html (many sizes, including 1/2" and 1". Any bigger and the $$$ is outrageous)


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

another couple of updates:

Courtesy of Snath:
http://www.use-enco....?PMAKA=240-2438

250 3/8" steel for $4.49, just shy of 2lbs for just over $2/lb.

I also noticed Craig Ball Sales has 1/4" steel at $1 for 250 bearings.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

LATEST VERSION (6/10/2013)
Let me know if you know of anything cheaper, it will be a good resource.

Trumark has some good values on their bulk ammo page:
http://www.slingshots.com/html/ammo-counter.html
1#/168 1/2 glass 4.63
1#/208 5/16 steel 3.84
1#/128 3/8 steel 3.88

GLASS:
best price on 9/16" (14mm) glass marbles (2.99 for 2#)
http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/14mm-iridescent-clear-decor-round-glass-marbles-729434/

Found a new source for glass if you don't care for 9/16" clear marbles:
http://www.mcgillswarehouse.com/25mm 2.49/# (20/#) many colors and styles available
http://www.mcgillswarehouse.com/16mm-2 2.49/# (75/#) many colors and styles available
Same site also has 11mm and 2"/25mm marbles at the same price per pound ($2.49)

BEST STEEL BALLS (1/4-1" in 1/8" increments)
http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INLMK32?PARTPG=INSRAR2
Size qty wt/lbs $ $/lb #/lb
3/8" 250 1.94 4.49 2.32 129
1/2" 100 1.85 6.29 3.40 54
3/4" 50 3.13 11.79 3.77 16
1" 25 3.74 11.89 3.18 6.68

best price on 1/4" and 5/8" steel (1#/100 5/8 steel 2.73)
http://www.craigballsales.com/low-carbon-steel/
Size qty wt/lbs $ $/lb #/lb
1/4" 250 0.58 1 1.74 434
5/8" 100 3.57 2.73 0.76 28

best price for 7/8"
http://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?id=1421&step=2&top_cat=197
Size qty wt/lbs $ $/lb #/lb
7/8" 25 2.51 13.62 5.43 9.97
Carbon Steel Balls - Alloy 1018- 0.875" 1018 Carbon Steel Balls (Grade 1000) Bag of 25 $13.62 5.45

Royal Steel Ball has even better prices, but you have to order by phone and buy at least 25 pounds.
http://www.royalsteelballusa.com/

BEST LEAD BALLS:
Track of the Wolf:
http://www.trackofthewolf.com/List/Item.aspx/127/1

Cheaper Than Dirt (better for 3/8 and 1/2" lead)
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/Search.aspx?site=All+Products&num=15&q=lead+balls&fgb=t

TUNGSTEN: (check Amazon & eBay first, but these prices seem competitvie with what I saw there)
http://www.tungsten-spheres.com/inventory.html (many sizes, including 1/2" and 1". Any bigger and the $$$ is outrageous)


----------

